# Usaslingshots Tbg Looped Hunting Bands



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I ordered several of these from usaslingshots 3 weeks ago as they looked like they would work great on my Dankung Game Hunter. They are made for it! This slingshot is now fun for me to shoot. I have now tried the bands on 2 other slingshots, flat cat and jungle hunter2, They work well on both of those, but wear quickly on the flat cat. I will be ordering more of these soon.

Wayne


----------

